# C110 Code Reader Help



## John Douglas (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

I've just purchased a Creator C110 code reader to try and diagnose an abs fault on my 2000 Z3, but for anything I try and scan (not just the abs) the reader just shows 'Communication Error'. The OBD port should be fine since it powers up the C110 and the software version says April 2014. 

Can anyone help me get them talking?


----------



## xcar360 (Jul 25, 2014)

John Douglas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just purchased a Creator C110 code reader to try and diagnose an abs fault on my 2000 Z3, but for anything I try and scan (not just the abs) the reader just shows 'Communication Error'. The OBD port should be fine since it powers up the C110 and the software version says April 2014.
> 
> Can anyone help me get them talking?


1.Please check what it support..
2. if support your car 
you can try A ELM327 , if 327 is ok , but your C110 is fault . That means it is broken


----------



## John Douglas (Jul 16, 2014)

*Update: Now fixed*

Just posting to say I have resolved this problem. If anyone in a similar situation is searching for solutions - the C110 cannot read [at least my particular car] error codes from the OBD port below the steering column. It required a 16-20 pin adapter (available from amazon/ebay for cheap) so that it could be plugged into the circular port located in the engine bay.


----------



## wifheld (Jul 12, 2014)

*C110 Scanner*

Hi John, I live in Chandlers Ford and have a 2002 Z3, would there be any chance of plugging my Z3 in to test for an ABS error code? If not, could we chat about your fault to see if its similar to mine?


----------



## John Douglas (Jul 16, 2014)

*Hi wifheld*

You'd be welcome to come borrow my scanner but I'm in Middleton-on-sea for the next month instead of Southampton.

I'll post some details about my fault when I get in later.


----------



## wifheld (Jul 12, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks John, likewise I have an ODBII scanner if you need to read or clear any engine faults, happy to meet anytime.

My ABS and Traction control lights are on, I expect its one of the wheel sensors, the C110 scanner should tell me which one.

Will.


----------



## John Douglas (Jul 16, 2014)

*Yeah,*

I had both traction and abs lights come on. The scanner identified it straight away as the rear right sensor that needed changing.

Which scanner do you have, will it not also tell you the sensor fault? You can still come borrow mine if you want but I'm in Middleton for the next month or so, so it would be a bit of a drive now. I picked up the C110 and the adapter on amazon for about £50 total if you'd want to drop some money to have your own one.


----------



## wifheld (Jul 12, 2014)

*Just ordered*

Thanks John, I've just ordered one. My current code reader is only for engine management issues, not abs or airbags. Now I'm fully kitted out! Thanks


----------



## McIntoshGuy (Jul 17, 2017)

xcar360 said:


> 1.Please check what it support..
> 
> 2. if support your car
> 
> you can try A ELM327 , if 327 is ok , but your C110 is fault . That means it is broken


I have the same C110 recently got to scan my error code originally with P0700 that regular OBD2 scanner can't do more nor pulled other codes related to the transmission. With C110 arrived I couldn't get the code and the mesg is the same like the original post that has no communication. Is the TCM issue or the C110 can't read the TCM? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## John Douglas (Jul 16, 2014)

*Under-hood adapter*

Hi McIntoshGuy

Where are you connecting your C110 to the car?

As per this update I found my particular Z3 model required it to be plugged into the 20-pin circular port next to the engine, NOT the 16-pin rectangular port below the steering wheel;



John Douglas said:


> Just posting to say I have resolved this problem. If anyone in a similar situation is searching for solutions - the C110 cannot read [at least my particular car] error codes from the OBD port below the steering column. It required a 16-20 pin adapter (available from amazon/ebay for cheap) so that it could be plugged into the circular port located in the engine bay.


The 20-pin connector does not come with the C110 but I found on Amazon at the time for less than 10 bucks and next-day delivery. They were also available on eBay.

Hope this helps X


----------

